
The Most In-Demand Skills for Python Developers in 2019 - andrewstetsenko
https://cvcompiler.com/blog/what-do-companies-expect-from-python-devs-in-2019/?hackernews
======
wodenokoto
What does it mean to have "API" as a skill? Is it that you know how to use
requests or is it that you know how to use flask?

~~~
collyw
"Agile" is an even worse one.

Notice how if anyone ever criticizes agile on here, there is almost always a
useless reply saying "you are doing it wrong" (without offering any suggestion
on how to do it right).

~~~
hjk05
It seems in my experience people always provide example og how to do it right
when critizing people who dislike agile because their organization is cargo-
culting their efforts.

------
mastrsushi
Rust isn't the most loved language in the world, but it certainly is on
"Hacker" "News"

------
sbhn
GOF Design Patterns in Python is a must, [https://github.com/Sean-
Bradley/Design-Patterns-In-Python](https://github.com/Sean-Bradley/Design-
Patterns-In-Python)

~~~
stevesimmons
Is sbhn Sean Bradley? If so, how about actually explaining why your project is
important? That github repo is less than a month old and has just one
committer, no forks and only 3 stars. So objectively it is not "a must".

~~~
ryanmaynard
I can't speak for OP, but GOF (Gang of Four) is a reference to the four
authors of a classic Design Patterns text. [1] This repo appears to be Python
examples of some of the patterns referenced in the original text.

[1]: Design Patterns: Elements of Reusable Object-Oriented Software by Erich
Gamma, Richard Helm, Ralph Johnson, and John Vlissides

~~~
lsh
I really hated that book. It was pressed on us hard during uni along with java
and at the end of it all I was ready to ditch tech altogether and become a
carpenter. Then I discovered Python, a new language at the time, and it made
programming really enjoyable. And now we're back full circle, except the world
is saturated in Python this time (as pointed out in the article) but it's the
same types of people still pressing OO and OO design patterns on us all over.

It's probably the job market for web developers dictating the sorts of
personalities that are broadcast the farthest, but for anyone else aggravated
by this new vanguard of PC programmers: get yourself a functional language or
work closer to the hardware or just plain get out of programming. They'll
probably follow you there as well but the regress isn't infinite and you'll
eventually land somewhere safe from these pinched-faced passive aggressives.

